# Lost dividend cheque



## sammy84 (30 March 2010)

What happends when one loses a dividend check? Is there anyone I can call to get it re-issued?


----------



## ajjack (30 March 2010)

*Re: Lost dividend check*

Happened to me last Nov.
I called Computershare and received  a replacement in 3 weeks.

If you dont know the share regist.  office of your stock,
just contact the Company concerned direct.


----------



## sammy84 (30 March 2010)

*Re: Lost dividend check*

Thanks ajjack. I thought that would be most common sense thing to do. Just making sure I wouldn't sound like an idiot when I rang


----------



## Buckfont (30 March 2010)

*Re: Lost dividend check*

You`d be an idiot if you didn`t ring. It`s your money


----------



## drsmith (30 March 2010)

*Re: Lost dividend check*

The last time I got a dividend by cheque I think was from Western Mining.

A now have all dividends credited directly to a bank account and have done so for several years.


----------

